# Signing off DA to do a CE scheme



## four18 (20 Feb 2012)

Hi ! I am on DA due to a spinal problem. It took me 18 months of running around to be finally awarded it. I now feel I could ease my way back towards light work and was looking at doing a CE scheme. It now seems that if you enter a scheme you cannot get any other welfare payment and I would have to sign off disability.
 I am reluctant to do this in case it does not work out and I would have the impossible task of getting my DA back.
I am finding it very hard to get answers on this. Anyone got any info on this ?
Thanks


----------



## Ildánach (20 Feb 2012)

You need to be careful about this.  If you are able to do regular part-time work, then you may no longer meet the criteria for Disability Allowance.

However, if you find work that is of a rehabilitative nature, then you may apply for permission a CE scheme.  It is important to recognise the distinction, and it is a very fine line between being able to do rehabilitative work and losing your entitlement altogether.

However that said, in the current climate you are unlikely to get permission to do the CE scheme from a Disability Allowance payment, as there has been a shift in focus towards those on the live register.  If they refuse your application for permission, you can ask for a review of the decision.  But also, don't be surprised if your claim for Disability Allowance is reviewed also!


----------



## pudds (20 Feb 2012)

As poster above says, be very careful, there are also new measures/rules  being introduced so have a read through this which was announced the other day by ms Burton before you make any rash decision. 

It's all getting very messy at the moment and people _could_ get caught by making a bad decision.

*Progression support initiatives for people with disabilities *

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Press/PressReleases/2012/Pages/pr130212.aspx


----------



## four18 (21 Feb 2012)

Thanks for your replies, It seems a minefield allright. My previous work involved heavy lifting etc. I was looking at charity shop/warehouse type work as my head is melted doing nothing. That press release only refers to invality payments so I better check further. I dont think getting my disability back if it didnt work out would be easy.


----------



## Ildánach (21 Feb 2012)

four18 said:


> Thanks for your replies, It seems a minefield allright. My previous work involved heavy lifting etc. I was looking at charity shop/warehouse type work as my head is melted doing nothing. That press release only refers to invality payments so I better check further. I dont think getting my disability back if it didnt work out would be easy.



Yes, the partial capacity benefit is only for those on Illness Benefit or Invalidity Pension.


----------

